# Se e congiuntivo



## Feder

Scusate,ma ho dimenticato quando con il "se" non si usa il congiuntivo.Quali sono quei casi?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!
Mi viene in mente solo nei casi di discorso indiretto con il condizionale:

Ha cheisto se sarebbe potuto venire dopo.
Voleva sapere se saresti andato anche tu.

Non so però quale sia il nome giusto!!


----------



## infinite sadness

Interrogative indirette orientate al futuro.
Ma non è l'unico caso.

Ci sono anche quelle frasi con "anche se...", tipo "lo farei, anche se non mi sembrerebbe il caso". Non mi ricordo però come si chiama questo tipo di frase.


----------



## Cnaeius

Periodo ipotetico del primo tipo:

Se non mi piace un film, non vado a vederlo al cinema


----------



## Feder

Si potrebbe avere una risposta più precisa?


----------



## L'affamato

Nelle frasi ipotetiche, si usa il primo verbo in congiuntivo, l'altro in condizionale.
Es. Se fossi alto abbatterei giù tante mele dagli alberi.
Grammaticamente non lo so spiegare meglio.


----------



## Nicholas the Italian

L'affamato said:


> Nelle frasi ipotetiche, si usa il primo verbo in congiuntivo, l'altro in condizionale.
> Es. Se fossi alto abbatterei giù tante mele dagli alberi.
> Grammaticamente non lo so spiegare meglio.


Solo nelle ipotetiche del secondo tipo.
"Se sono bello e' merito di mia madre" o "Se stasera vengo te lo porto" (I tipo)
"Se fossi bello sarebbe merito di mia madre" o "Se stasera venissi te lo porterei" (II tipo)


----------



## martinka! :)

Il se+congiuntivo si usa solo in casi ipotetici/di irrealtá.
Ad esempio NON in questo caso:

_Mi hanno chiesto se voglio andare anche io. _
Ho la possibilitá concreta (me lo hanno chiesto!) e magari andró. 

Se invece fosse..

_Nessuno mi ha chiesto se volessi andare anche io_ 
Si parte dal dato di fatto che NON sono andata e c'era da chiedersi se sarei voluta andare o meno. Non me lo hanno chiesto=questa cosa non si é realizzata=irrealtá, si usa il congiuntivo.

E' un po' come la regola del che.
_Io credo che Dio esiste._
_Io credo che Maria se ne sia giá andata._ (Uso il congiuntivo, perché dico "credo", per dire che non ne sono sicura al 100%. Penso che sia cosí, ma.. Mentre nel primo caso, se sono sicura e quindi automaticamente considero la proposizione che dico REALTÁ).


----------



## Necsus

Feder said:
			
		

> Scusate, ma ho dimenticato quando con il "se" non si usa il congiuntivo. Quali sono quei casi?


Non credo che ci sia una regola specifica in merito, comunque un caso è sicuramente quello già citato delle _interrogative indirette_, dove può esserci l'indicativo presente (mi chiedo se scherza o fa sul serio) o futuro quando l'azione della subordinata è posteriore alla reggente (chissà se riuscirò a venire). L'altro caso fondamentale è il _periodo ipotetico_, dove generalmente l'indicativo si usa per esprimere l'opinione di chi parla (se te lo dico è perché lo so), un fatto certo (se la terra è rotonda ritorneremo qui), o un'ipotesi proiettata verso il futuro (se non cambiano sistema non mi vedranno più); la proposizione poi può avere un valore non esattamente ipotetico, ma per esempio causale (se mi vuoi bene, devi farlo = devi farlo perché...), concessivo (se non spiega completamente, almeno chiarisce = chiarisce, anche se non...), avversativo (se Atene piange, Sparta non ride = Atene piange, ma Sparta...), iterativo (se ripenso a quei giorni, mi intristisco = mi intristisco quando ripenso...), o fraseologico, in espressioni come "se non mi sbaglio; se non vado errato; se ricordo bene". 
*Se* ci *sono* altri casi, ora non mi vengono in mente...


----------



## Einstein

Ho visto un esempio piuttosto brutto, ma che mi sembra logico; la situazione è che un certo Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, ma non a Londra. Si può esprimere così:
*Se Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, non mi porterebbe certamente fino a Londra.*
Qui *se mi accompagnerebbe* non vuol dire *se mi accompagnasse*, perché non è una condizione ipotetica, ma vuol dire *(anche) se è vero che mi accompagnerebbe...*
Dico che è brutto, ma mi sembra ammissibile. Che ne dite?


----------



## Cnaeius

Einstein said:


> Ho visto un esempio piuttosto brutto, ma che mi sembra logico; la situazione è che un certo Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, ma non a Londra. Si può esprimere così:
> *Se Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, non mi porterebbe certamente fino a Londra.*
> Qui *se mi accompagnerebbe* non vuol dire *se mi accompagnasse*, perché non è una condizione ipotetica, ma vuol dire *(anche) se è vero che mi accompagnerebbe...*
> Dico che è brutto, ma mi sembra ammissibile. Che ne dite?


 
Secondo me non quadra, è proprio sbagliata oltre che a suonare in modo orrendo.


----------



## Necsus

Einstein said:
			
		

> *Se Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, non mi porterebbe certamente fino a Londra.*
> Qui *se mi accompagnerebbe* non vuol dire *se mi accompagnasse*, perché non è una condizione ipotetica, ma vuol dire *(anche) se è vero che mi accompagnerebbe... *


 No, non mi sembra proponibile..! Secondo me non si può sottintendere 'è vero che', in quanto il 'se' può essere motivato unicamente dalla sua presenza, quindi o si dice (cercando di resistere ai conati... ) "se è vero che Marco mi accompagnerebbe" (_sarebbe comunque meglio_ è disposto ad accompagnarmi), oppure la frase resta quello che è, cioè una semplice avversativa: "Marco mi accompagna/ accompagnerà (_o, sempre meglio,_ è disposto ad accompagnarmi) fino a Parigi, *ma* non mi porta/ porterà/ porterebbe certamente fino a Londra".


----------



## Einstein

Prendo atto del vostro parere! Avevo visto una costruzione del genere in un libro di Paolo Spriano; non mi era piaciuta, ma ne avevo capito la logica. 
Comunque, su questo utilizzo di se, si può dire *Se è francese, non è certamente di Parigi*? *Se *rappresenterebbe una specie di concessione, come nell'altro esempio, non so il termine corretto. Più normale sarebbe *può anche darsi che sia francese, ma...*


----------



## Necsus

Einstein said:
			
		

> Prendo atto del vostro parere! Avevo visto una costruzione del genere in un libro di Paolo Spriano; non mi era piaciuta, ma ne avevo capito la logica.
> Comunque, su questo utilizzo di se, si può dire *Se è francese, non è certamente di Parigi*? *Se *rappresenterebbe una specie di concessione, come nell'altro esempio, non so il termine corretto. Più normale sarebbe *può anche darsi che sia francese, ma...*


Direi proprio di sì...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

martinka! :) said:


> _Io credo che Dio esist*a*._


----------



## fra3nic

L'affamato said:


> Nelle frasi ipotetiche, si usa il primo verbo al congiuntivo, l'altro al condizionale.


----------



## fra3nic

Paul, Martinka ha usato apposta il verbo alla forma presente. Io ho capito cosa vuole dire, solo che l'esempio forse non è dei migliori. (non si può essere certi al 100% dell'esistenza di Dio).
Anche a me è stato spiegato che nelle frasi di assoluta certezza non ci vuole il congiuntivo. 
_
Sono sicuro che tu hai ragione  _  ----> è italiano standard, cioè conforme alle regole grammaticali italiane .
Per rendersene conto basta pensare la frase così:
_So che tu abbia ragione._ Non si dice ovviamente!!!!
_So che tu hai ragione. OK_
Esprime certezza, quindi non ci vuole il congiuntivo. 
Sono i cosiddetti ipercorrettismi!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

fra3nic said:


> Paul, Martinka ha usato apposta il verbo alla forma presente. Io ho capito cosa vuole dire, solo che l'esempio forse non è dei migliori. (non si può essere certi al 100% dell'esistenza di Dio).
> Anche a me è stato spiegato che nelle frasi di assoluta certezza non ci vuole il congiuntivo.
> _
> Sono sicuro che tu hai ragione  _  ----> è italiano standard, cioè conforme alle regole grammaticali italiane .
> Per rendersene conto basta pensare la frase così:
> _So che tu abbia ragione._ Non si dice ovviamente!!!!
> _So che tu hai ragione. OK_
> Esprime certezza, quindi non ci vuole il congiuntivo.
> Sono i cosiddetti ipercorrettismi!



Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma secondo me è sbagliato comunque perchè quando inizi un periodo con " io credo che" escludi a priori l'assoluta certezza ed esprimi solo la tua personale opinione.

Io credo che Dio esist*a* (secondo la mia personale opinione Dio esiste)
Io sono sicuro che Dio esist*e*. (certezza)


----------



## vikgigio

Paulfromitaly said:


> Capisco quello che vuoi dire, ma secondo me è sbagliato comunque perchè quando inizi un periodo con " io credo che" escludi a priori l'assoluta certezza ed esprimi solo la tua personale opinione.
> 
> Io credo che Dio esist*a* (secondo la mia personale opinione Dio esiste)
> Io sono sicuro che Dio esist*e*. (certezza)



Infatti. Se Martinka avesse voluto esprimere la certezza dell'esistenza di Dio avrebbe di certo iniziato la frase con un "sono certa che" o simili.. Non è certo per ipercorrettismo che dopo un "credo che" è stato messo un congiuntivo, ma solo perché è d'obbligo (credo che lui ci vada ogni giorno; credo che stia piovendo ecc).


----------



## Broca's Area

Einstein said:


> Ho visto un esempio piuttosto brutto, ma che mi sembra logico; la situazione è che un certo Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, ma non a Londra. Si può esprimere così:
> *Se Marco mi accompagnerebbe fino a Parigi, non mi porterebbe certamente fino a Londra.*
> Qui *se mi accompagnerebbe* non vuol dire *se mi accompagnasse*, perché non è una condizione ipotetica, ma vuol dire *(anche) se è vero che mi accompagnerebbe...*
> Dico che è brutto, ma mi sembra ammissibile. Che ne dite?


 
Trattasi di un costrutto concessivo o avversativo con _se_ e il condizionale, contemplato dalle grammatiche. Per approfondimenti rimando a questa pagina:

http://forum.accademiadellacrusca.it/forum_5/interventi/1377.shtml


----------



## Puffi

*D*opo una frase con "se", per esempio:
"Non so se (io) riesco/riesca a..."

dovrei usare il congiuntivo o no?

*G*razie mille


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Puffi e benvenut@ al Forum 

Puoi trovare una risposta nei messaggi precedenti, sapendo che hai più di una scelta a seconda del tipo di frase.
Nella frase di esempio non credo che il congiuntivo sia appropriato:
- non so se riuscirò a passare da voi, stasera
- non so se riesco a spiegarmi


----------



## kaanko

Ciao a tutti! 

Mi potete spiegare come posso usare congiuntivo con se?

Per esempio :

- Non mi hai telefonato ieri sera.
Se (telefonare) .......................... (io - venire) ............. a prenderti alla stazione.

Un altro esempio che ho fatto :

- Ho perso troppo tempo dal giornalaio.
Se (perdere) ..non ho perso.. tanto tempo, (riuscire) ..fossi riuscito.. a prendere il treno.

Va bene cosi?

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## aletheya

kaanko credo che ti diranno di postare questa richiesta da in un altro forum, quello di Solo Italiano. Ad ogni modo cercherò di aiutarti:
- Se mi avessi telefonato, sarei venuto a prenderti alla stazione.
- Se non avessi perso tanto tempo, sarei riuscito a prendere il treno.


----------



## One1

Congiuntivo trapassato + condizionale passato

1) Se mi avessi telefonato, sarei venuto a prenderti
2) Se non avessi perso tanto tempo, sarei riuscito a prendere il treno

;-)


----------



## kaanko

Si lo so, ma primo avrei scritto in Inglese dopo ho cambiato l'idea e deciso di scrivere in italiano e ho dimenticato di cambiare forum. Mi scusate... 

Grazie mille! A proposito come posso usare questa forma anche con l'imperfetto?

Per esempio :

Se ieri non (essere) ................ molto tardi (io-venire) ............. a trovarti.


----------



## One1

kaanko said:


> Si lo so, ma primo avrei scritto in Inglese dopo ho cambiato l'idea e deciso di scrivere in italiano e ho dimenticato di cambiare forum. Mi scusate...
> 
> Grazie mille! A proposito come posso usare questa forma anche con l'imperfetto?
> 
> Per esempio :
> 
> Se ieri non (essere) ................ molto tardi (io-venire) ............. a trovarti.



indicativo imperfetto:

_Se ieri non era troppo tardi, venivo a trovarti._

Questo lo scrivono gli italiani che non vogliono/sanno usare il congiuntivo. 

Mentre, congiuntivo imperfetto:

_Se *(ora)* non fosse troppo tardi, verrei a trovarti_

Ma in questo caso esprimi un'azione riferita al momento attuale, non a ieri.


----------



## aletheya

L'imperfetto con le ipotetiche non è corretto. Si usa solo nella forma parlata, ma, appunto, è sbagliato.

La prossima domanda però postala sul forum giusto! Non vorremo esagerare!


----------



## LatinoUmile

Salve ragazzi,

Ho un dubbio atroce che mi perseguita continuamente  nello specifico, vivo da 23 anni in Inghilterra e il mio italiano, per qualche ragione a me sconosciuta, è stato influenzato.


  Durante la mia permanenza, in Inghilterra, ho continuato a leggere parecchi libri italiani - come facevo prima non è cambiato nulla, la mia passione per l’italiano è rimasta immutata – anche se il congiuntivo imperfetto mi ha fregato  , ovvero, è pacifico che quando la frase  inizia con “se” automaticamente otterremo  il congiuntivo imperfetto ad esempio:  “se mangiassi” “se andassi” “se fossi” ecc… 


  Leggendo mi capita spesso  di trovare il “se” seguito da un verbo che non è un congiuntivo imperfetto, potreste, per favore, aiutarmi a capire se ci sono delle eccezioni?
  Ringrazio anticipatamente tutti coloro i quali mi volessero rispondere.

  Grazie


----------



## Joshua P.

Ciao,

ci sono tanti casi in cui dopo la congiunzione "se" non segue il congiuntivo imperfetto.

Per quanto riguarda i periodi ipotetici per esempio ci sono 3 tipi principali:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periodo_ipotetico

Poi il "se" può anche introdurre una domanda indiretta che può anche reggere il congiuntivo.

Ma comunque, in generale la scelta del congiuntivo dipende dalla consecutio temporum:
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consecutio_temporum

Ciao,
Joshua


----------



## LatinoUmile

Grazie mille Joshua!


----------

